# Freshwater master test kit



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Included with the stuff got off of craig's list was a aquarium pharmaceuticals master test kit. The instruction manual was gone. It had instructions on the color cards for PH, Ammonia, nitrites. The test for GH however has not a card.

Does someone know how this test is performed? I'm thinking add water to tube, drip in solution until a color change occurs, keep track of drops.
There was probably a chart that said x # of drops = GH, of course this is just a guess. 

Any help appreciated. My initial tests this morning were ph 7.8 ammonia, nitrites, chlorine all zero. I'm off to find some surfactant free ammonia.


----------



## Ripster3859 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would reccommendd getting some Tetra 6 in 1 testing strips. Super easy and very accurate.


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

No nitrate test?? Sorry if I'm telling you how to suck eggs, but do you realize the importance of shaking the snot out of bottle 2?

Sorry I can't help you with the GH test.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Go to API's website and you can locate some instructions for your test kit.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ripster3859 said:


> I would reccommendd getting some Tetra 6 in 1 testing strips. Super easy and very accurate.


Test strip are very bad at being accurate. Liquid is the best route for accurate readings and last longer.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The GH and/or KH tests are titrations in their purest sense - add drops one at a time, mixing each time, keeping track of the drops until you get a color change from whatever the color was starting out to the color of the solution bottle (I think it starts out orange when you add drops, then changes to green or something like that).

The # drops = degrees of KH. Degrees*17.9 = ppm.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The gh kit is one of the hardest to read in the whole API line. If your tests are inconclusive, I'd try switching over to the Tetra brand. From what I hear their GH test is much easier to read.

Do you guys have any idea how old this thread is?


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol. Why is this still alive?? I have to admit, I didn't look at the date on the first post.


----------

